# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  لوحة مفاتيح غريبة جدا .. هل جن جنون التكنولوجيا ؟

## إبتسام السهم

التكنولوجيا تركض بسرعة لا يستوعبها عقل المواطن العادي الذي يذهب الى عمله ويعود في نهاية اليوم ليجلس امام شاشة موقع بانيت ليتصفح اخر الاخبار .. انظروا الى اين وصل تطور لوحات المفاتيح ..






شو رأيكم

----------


## صالح 48

المفروض ان يخترعوا كيبورد تعمل بمجرد التفكير
اي انت تحضر الكلمة في راسك والكمبيوتر يكتبها عنك
ها ها ها ها ها

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ههه
شكرا لمروووركم

----------

